# Sandpaper Cutting Jig



## JustLikeJames (Feb 14, 2014)

I have directions for a simple (but very capable) sandpaper cutting jig. I searched the net for plans from others, but all I found were either too elaborate or limited in what sizes could be cut. It's a simple thing, but I'd like to share the directions for others like me searching for such a thing. 
Where should I post it?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Very interested.  
Post it as a blog or project.


----------



## JustLikeJames (Feb 14, 2014)

I'll post it as a project. It won't win any awards, it just works well without being complicated. Every other one I found was totally over-thought.
Thanks.


----------



## JustLikeJames (Feb 14, 2014)

Well I posted it in my projects but couldn't attach the pdf instructions. If anyone's interested I'll be happy to email it.


----------

